# Linux Installation läd nur den Willkommen Screen...



## gfk (23. August 2004)

.... und bleibt dann anschliessend immer stehen und tut nix mehr.  Kann mir einer bitte helfen? Ist Suse 9.1


----------



## Sinac (24. August 2004)

Was läd er denn genau? Kommt er bis zum X-Server bzw. kannst du dich auf ner Konsole anmelden? Wenn ja schau mal die Logs was da so steht.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## gfk (24. August 2004)

weder noch er läd nur das willkommen Bild und danach ist sofort schluss, bevor er überhaupt anfängt die Geräte zu initzialisieren für die Installation. Dachte das liegt an der Hardware vieleicht also hab ich mir von nem Kumpel nen altes Linux ( SuSe 7.0) besorgt aber auch mit der Version hats nicht gklappt, wieder das gleiche Problem.... Jetzt Installiere ich gerad Debian was bis jetzt auch gut klappt  hoffe das das Gut funktioniert.


----------



## Sinac (24. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gfk _
> *Jetzt Installiere ich gerad Debian was bis jetzt auch gut klappt  hoffe das das Gut funktioniert. *


Na dann viel Spaß/Glück!  

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MetallDragon (25. August 2004)

Probier doch mal, ihm im Bootloader die Option *init 3* zu geben. Dann sollte er im Textmode starten. Vielleicht liegts ja an der Grafik.
(Sorry was besseres fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein)

mfG M.D


*//edit: Sorry mir fällt gerade auf, dass wir ja von der Installation reden...:-( *


----------



## gfk (27. August 2004)

@ Sinac: THx aber läuft alles bestens auch mit dem kernel update auf 2.4 alles geklappt.

@MetallDragon: thx dir auch aber jetzt hab ich debian druf


----------

